# Boot sizing



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

hoofcake said:


> I think my snowboard boots have been too big for years! I stumbled across a lot of the posts on here after doing some research for a friend buying some step ons. My boots don't cause me any discomfort but i know suspect they are too big and I'm not optimising performance with my setup as a result. I'm usually between a UK 8 & 9 in shoes & trainers depending on the make. I bought some 32 lashed about 3 years ago in a size 10. At the time i remember trying some adidas, vans & burton on but felt the 32's were the best fitting boot for me, i look back and with no shop advice and offer to heat mould i may have purchased the wrong size.
> after reading the posts on here i've followed the measuring advice and was shocked by the results.
> 
> Left foot 26.5cm, width 11.2
> ...


Hi Hoof,

Based on your measurements above your left foot is at the top of the range for Mondopoint 265 (size 8.5 US, UK 7.5). Your right foot is at the bottom of the range for Mondopoint 270 (size 9 US, UK 8). The issue is that your width is the largest possible EEE at either of these two sizes. That requires a very specific boot. Burton is the only manufacturer that designs boots for EEE width. They make a boot called the Ruler Wide and another called the Photon Wide. You will want one of those two boots. As you are just 1 mm over the size range for Mondo 265 and only on one foot it would be best if we confirmed your measurements. Please post up images of your bare feet being measured.


----------



## hoofcake (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks for the prompt response Wired. I read that Adidas also are a wide fitting? Feels quite daunting to think i'd be sizing down from UK 10 to UK size 8, then put my faith in the boots to not cause any discomfort. Though on the flip side exciting and intriguing to see what improvement i can get with a smaller footprint and responsive fit!

(just trying to upload pics)


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

hoofcake said:


> Thanks for the prompt response Wired. I read that Adidas also are a wide fitting? Feels quite daunting to think i'd be sizing down from UK 10 to UK size 8, then put my faith in the boots to not cause any discomfort. Though on the flip side exciting and intriguing to see what improvement i can get with a smaller footprint and responsive fit!
> 
> (just trying to upload pics)


In terms of width you are up-sizing by 2 sizes. We are simply matching your foot in all dimensions. You will notice a huge improvement in performance.


----------



## hoofcake (Nov 21, 2018)

hoofcake said:


> Thanks for the prompt response Wired. I read that Adidas also are a wide fitting? Feels quite daunting to think i'd be sizing down from UK 10 to UK size 8, then put my faith in the boots to not cause any discomfort. Though on the flip side exciting and intriguing to see what improvement i can get with a smaller footprint and responsive fit!
> 
> (just trying to upload pics)


pics added below


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

hoofcake said:


> pics added below


Did you do length?


----------



## hoofcake (Nov 21, 2018)

hoofcake said:


> pics added below


not sure why i duplicated the side pics ?! I'm trying to add more pics for the length. I drag the photo, it appears, then disappears ?!?


----------



## hoofcake (Nov 21, 2018)

Trying to add length pics


----------



## hoofcake (Nov 21, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> Did you do length?


Trying to add length pics but i've discovered file size is too big. Must be my wide feet :wink:


----------



## hoofcake (Nov 21, 2018)

hopefully this works now with the photo cropped


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

hoofcake said:


> hopefully this works now with the photo cropped


Let's tighten that one up a bit. No space between your paper and wall. Mark right at the end of your longest toe.


----------



## hoofcake (Nov 21, 2018)

27.2cm when measuring this pic for my right foot


----------



## hoofcake (Nov 21, 2018)

it looks quite a gap where i marked, but i think it's just the angle of the pic


----------



## hoofcake (Nov 21, 2018)

i've re-measured the width on both feet.

Left - 10.8cm
right - 10.8cm


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

hoofcake said:


> after reading the posts on here i've followed the measuring advice and was shocked by the results.
> 
> Left foot 26.5cm, width 11.2
> Right foot 26.6cm, width 11.1
> ...


I'd suggest you just work with the Mondopoint sizes & forget about converting. The manufacturers use different conversion values that vary quite a lot for UK & Euro sizes. E.g. Salomon say Mondo 27 is UK 9, Burton say it's UK 8, Clarke's say it's UK 8.5... 

That could mean a Salomon 9 is the same as a Burton 8, or it could mean either (or possibly both) of them have messed up their conversion calculations somewhere along the line. 

https://sizingchart.salomon.com/us/footwear#
https://www.burton.com/us/en/size-charts
https://www.clarks.co.uk/fitguide


----------



## hoofcake (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks Radialhead, will make sure i check.

Every site I look at, i cannot seem to see any details on the boot widths?! with my feet being 108mm wide, do i need wide boots? if so think I've settled on the Photon wide. Burton's website recommends going 1/2 size up. with my feet measuring 266 (L) & 272 (R), do I go Size:Uk 8.5 - M275 or Size:Uk 9 - M280


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Follow Wiredsport's advice. But yes, M275 is US9.5 according to Burton (although Salomon say it's US10), & 108mm wide is 4.25". US9.5 + 4.25" = wide boots according to the chart, but you'll need Wiredsport to confirm whether that's EE or EEE width.

The chart's in the first message in this thread: https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/187194-petition-more-wide-snowboard-boot-options.html


----------



## hoofcake (Nov 21, 2018)

Awesome, thanks Radialhead


----------



## hoofcake (Nov 21, 2018)

Wiredsport, do you think the Burton Photon UK8.5 Mon275 or Salomon Dialogue BOA wide UK9.5 Mon275 would be good choices?


----------



## hoofcake (Nov 21, 2018)

just read a previous post you made: You are indeed a mondo 275 which is size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. 10.7 cm is an EE width at your foot size. The Salomon Wide boots will not be wide enough as they are E width. I would strongly suggest either the Ruler Wide or the Photon Wide. Both are EEE width. In this case I was able to see from your measurements that you will be either an EE width or slightly wider (to where it would not effect this suggestion). 

looks like it's the Ruler or Photon. I swaying towards the Photon to get the best boot i can


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

hoofcake said:


> it looks quite a gap where i marked, but i think it's just the angle of the pic


Hi Hoof, 

You may be 100% correct but I have never seen a gap like that from camera angle. Let's do your measurements again using a wood bock or something with similar vertical sides placed at your toe to mark length. I want to get this right for you.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Radialhead said:


> I'd suggest you just work with the Mondopoint sizes & forget about converting. The manufacturers use different conversion values that vary quite a lot for UK & Euro sizes. E.g. Salomon say Mondo 27 is UK 9, Burton say it's UK 8, Clarke's say it's UK 8.5...
> 
> That could mean a Salomon 9 is the same as a Burton 8, or it could mean either (or possibly both) of them have messed up their conversion calculations somewhere along the line.
> 
> ...


Please keep in mind that shoe size charts should not be used for snowboard boot sizing. Shoe size will never match snowboard boot size.


----------



## hoofcake (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks again for taking to time out to reply!

I've taken new photos using a block to measure the end


----------



## hoofcake (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks again for taking to time out to reply!

I've taken new photos using a block to measure the end.

Right: L: 270mm W: 103mm
Left: L: 263mm W: 104mm


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

hoofcake said:


> Thanks again for taking to time out to reply!
> 
> I've taken new photos using a block to measure the end


OK, What were the measurements on this last set?


----------



## hoofcake (Nov 21, 2018)

Right: L: 270mm W: 103mm
Left: L: 263mm W: 104mm


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Hoof, I’m going to stay out of this one as Wired is all over it, but you get an A+++ for taking the time to get it right. Everyone who is trying to get new boots should read this thread because it shows 1) a lot of people are sizing up to accommodate extra width, and 2) it’s not always easy to get the right measurements. Kudos for working with Wired multiple times to get the measurements dialed in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

hoofcake said:


> Right: L: 270mm W: 103mm
> Left: L: 263mm W: 104mm


OK, 

Based on those measurements you will be Mondo 270 at an E width. Only Salomon's Wide boots are produced for E width. The Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide are great choices.

STOKED!


----------



## hoofcake (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks again to everyone who has responded especially Wiredsport for your expert guidance. I can't believe i've been riding all this time with boots 3 or 4 sizes too big!!


----------

